# 8 FIERCE weeks of contest prep!!



## ginadiva (Sep 15, 2009)

My name is Gina...I'm a Figure competitor, fitness model and also a personal trainer.  I am preparing for a contest on November 14th, 2009....Open Figure (probably short class) NPC Eastern USA's 2009.  I truly love the sport of bodybuilding.  I, like many other competitors struggle with balance in my life while preparing for a contest - but would like to attempt to keep my sanity while getting myself ripped and ready for my show in 8 weeks 
 Here are my desires to accomplish in the next 8 weeks:

1- Stick to my plan (diet and workout plan for the day) everyday, unless a cheat meal or off day is allowed.... through my trainer 
2- Get my weight down to approximately 115lbs for the show and stay within 5lbs of that year round.
3- Keep myself motivated EVERY DAY through videos, journals, writing etc. to stay focused on WINNING!
4- Live the quote "What are you doing when no one is looking?"....sticking to my plan and working as efficiently and intensely as I can everyday.
5- Place top 5 in my class in Figure at the NPC Eastern USA's 2009

Thanks for following along!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 15, 2009)

sounds awsome we are here to help!


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 15, 2009)

Need more pics


----------



## ginadiva (Sep 15, 2009)

Seanp156 said:


> Need more pics



soon enough Sean.....I'm just getting started on this message board ok?


----------



## ginadiva (Sep 15, 2009)

DeadBolt said:


> sounds awsome we are here to help!



thanks....and I'm guessing you like to party with the avatar you have going on there!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 15, 2009)

Smackdown!

Welcome Gina


----------



## Built (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey, that's awesome - good to have another broad on the boards. 

Have you competed before? How much do you need to lose - you said you want to hit 115; what do you weigh currently?


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 15, 2009)

ginadiva said:


> thanks....and I'm guessing you like to party with the avatar you have going on there!



na not really that was from 2 summers ago...i partied hard that summer and enjoyed life for once instead of working my normal 3 jobs.  since then i have gone back to my old ways of gym, school, work, and started a company so my party days are very very limited.  i gotta change it i guess.


----------



## ginadiva (Sep 15, 2009)

DeadBolt said:


> na not really that was from 2 summers ago...i partied hard that summer and enjoyed life for once instead of working my normal 3 jobs.  since then i have gone back to my old ways of gym, school, work, and started a company so my party days are very very limited.  i gotta change it i guess.



yea...I would change it


----------



## ginadiva (Sep 15, 2009)

Today was an off day for me on training.
Cooked my meals for the next 3 days, and currently I'm watching my favorite show "the biggest loser"!


----------



## ginadiva (Sep 15, 2009)

Built said:


> Hey, that's awesome - good to have another broad on the boards.
> 
> Have you competed before? How much do you need to lose - you said you want to hit 115; what do you weigh currently?



I have competed since 2007 in Figure. I have competed in the OCB and NPC.  I currently am at 127lbs.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 15, 2009)

thats gonna have to do for now until i have time to really dig through some recent photos LOL  enjoy


----------



## Built (Sep 15, 2009)

12 lbs in eight weeks.

<cough>

You're a better woman than I, my friend. Me and starving don't get along very well. <pats ass-fat with quiet complacence>

You mentioned you have a coach - who do you work with?


----------



## ginadiva (Sep 16, 2009)

Built said:


> 12 lbs in eight weeks.
> 
> <cough>
> 
> ...



How about.....I get used to the boards here a little first and then I'll reveal the name.  you ok with that built?
Oh...and no worries - I am DETERMINED so whatever needs to be done in 8 weeks IT CAN BE DONE! I believe in myself....do you?


----------



## ginadiva (Sep 16, 2009)

I was feeling rather sluggish today in the gym.

I trained legs first.....feeling them tight already today, then did 20 intervals on the elliptical with 30 min. moderate intensity after the intervals.

My energy is a little low - so I'm having more caffeine than usual these days...oh and I was so irratable today at work I literally ripped my finger nails off - lol.  they were getting long, I havent gotten a manicure in 2 weeks - and I felt it necessary to destroy the nails at that moment! lol.

My birthday is in 5 days!


----------



## ginadiva (Sep 16, 2009)

DeadBolt said:


> thats gonna have to do for now until i have time to really dig through some recent photos LOL  enjoy



LOVE the avatar! totally hot!


----------



## Built (Sep 16, 2009)

ginadiva said:


> How about.....I get used to the boards here a little first and then I'll reveal the name.  you ok with that built?


Um, ok... 


ginadiva said:


> Oh...and no worries - I am DETERMINED so whatever needs to be done in 8 weeks IT CAN BE DONE! I believe in myself....do you?


Do I believe in myself? Sure. 

Do I like the idea of running a 750 cal/day, 40% caloric deficit for two months while dieting from lean to "contest-lean"? HELL NO!  

But then, I'm really a total pussy when it comes to starving, and I'm lazy as shit when it comes to training. You go right ahead and impress us all though, I can cheerlead like nobody's business! 

What basic dietary strategy do you find helps you best manage your hunger?


----------



## ginadiva (Sep 17, 2009)

Built said:


> Um, ok...
> 
> Do I believe in myself? Sure.
> 
> ...



I don't mind proving myself  

My contest prep is carb cycling for right now....which is totally working for me.  Managing my hunger - writing when I feel like I am feeling discouraged, drinking lots of water, and COFFEE!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2009)

ginadiva said:


> thanks....and I'm guessing you like to party with the avatar you have going on there!


hmm....saucy...from New York? Whowouldathunkit!

(she's gonna do nicely here)
Welcome!

Good luck with your goals! We had a few figure competitors here in the past, but they haven't been on for a while.

if you ever need any dieting advice...ask someone else...evidently...I was told by a friend that mine was and I quote: shit.
So, I'll cheer ya on...I'll even suggest a cheat meal...but that's about it. 

hhmm...wait..you've been here before? I'm curious...


----------



## Built (Sep 17, 2009)

I don't know how I'd manage appetite if it weren't for carb cycling. Glad to hear you're finding it manageable.


----------



## ginadiva (Sep 17, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> hmm....saucy...from New York? Whowouldathunkit!
> 
> (she's gonna do nicely here)
> Welcome!
> ...



I just started posting on this site....thanks for the support - you can be as motivating as you like for me - I love finding inspiration everywhere


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 17, 2009)

ginadiva said:


> LOVE the avatar! totally hot!



You were my inspiration LOL

Ahh gettin them fits of anger are we?  I remember I got like that when it ried my hand at my first bodybuilding comp.  It wasnt fun for others LOL


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 17, 2009)

Yea dont take Burners advice on diet...lets just say...well yea its shit haha!

kcik ass hun!  new york aint all that far from me you doing a local contest or you traveling for it?


----------



## ginadiva (Sep 17, 2009)

DeadBolt said:


> Yea dont take Burners advice on diet...lets just say...well yea its shit haha!
> 
> kcik ass hun!  new york aint all that far from me you doing a local contest or you traveling for it?



I'm only taking my trainers advice .....listening to one person works well, too many just confuses you.  I know that from experience! 

The show is here in nyc...no traveling (yeayy for saving money)


----------



## DiGiTaL (Sep 17, 2009)

Woah a figure competitor in IronMag. Whats up whats up, Im Digital, young, fit and single.

Lets go practice some poses


----------



## ginadiva (Sep 17, 2009)

DiGiTaL said:


> Woah a figure competitor in IronMag. Whats up whats up, Im Digital, young, fit and single.
> 
> Lets go practice some poses



am i not allowed here??


----------



## Built (Sep 17, 2009)

ginadiva said:


> am i not allowed here??



How did you get that from "let's go practice some poses"?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2009)

DeadBolt said:


> Yea dont take Burners advice on diet...lets just say...well yea its shit haha!
> 
> kcik ass hun! new york aint all that far from me you doing a local contest or you traveling for it?


That's it!
I'm sending YOU a care package from Afghanistan, pal! And don't worry...just because it may smell like camel shit...disregard that and take a BIG bite...


----------



## DiGiTaL (Sep 18, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> That's it!
> I'm sending YOU a care package from Afghanistan, pal! And don't worry...just because it may smell like camel shit...disregard that and take a BIG bite...


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 18, 2009)

ginadiva said:


> am i not allowed here??



Dont pay any mind to him most of the people here are dudes so it becomes a real sausage fest for these young lads...



Burner02 said:


> That's it!
> I'm sending YOU a care package from Afghanistan, pal! And don't worry...just because it may smell like camel shit...disregard that and take a BIG bite...



LOL


----------



## ginadiva (Sep 18, 2009)

Ok...so its the end of the week, and I'm exhausted, and tomorrow is OFFICIALLY 8 WEEKS TO GO! wahoo!!!  where are my cheerleaders on here to cheer me on? 

Chest/Tris/Abs/shoulders
*s/s is superset

Inc mchn press s/s tricep cable pressdowns
Straight bar skull crushers/crunches
db flat press alternating/bicycles
asst dips/decline crunches
db lat raises/planks

cardio 45 minutes 

I have recently discovered the delicious refreshing taste of MUG diet cream soda....I can enjoy the "taste" of this without calories....little sodium... and no caffeine (great for having at night when I crave crazy foods like pizza and ice cream and chocolate and oatmeal!).  I only had 2 cups of coffee instead of 3 today - apparently I'm addicted to coffee right now lol!


----------



## Built (Sep 18, 2009)

What rep range are you using for this portion of your cut, and what calories are you running?


----------



## ginadiva (Sep 18, 2009)

Built said:


> What rep range are you using for this portion of your cut, and what calories are you running?



My rep range is between 12-15 right now.  My trainer gives me basically a menu plan of exactly what to eat....I'm eating the diet he tells me - so the calories I cant give you an exact number.  What I do know is that it is working to get me leaner and tighter day to day


----------



## Built (Sep 18, 2009)

FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal

Just enter what you're eating and it'll tell you the calories, grams of protein, carb and fat, and grams of fibre. 

What is your maintenance, Gina?


----------



## ginadiva (Sep 18, 2009)

Built said:
			
		

> Just enter what you're eating and it'll tell you the calories, grams of protein, carb and fat, and grams of fibre.
> 
> What is your maintenance, Gina?



Thanks for the advice with the site...I actually have been on there before. however I don't need to do it since I'm paying someone to take care of the diet and macronutrient breakdown for me  My calories that I can maintain my weight is around 1800-2000 calories.


----------



## Built (Sep 18, 2009)

So to lose the one and a quarter or so pounds a week, you need to manage on around 1200-1400 calories a day. 

<gasp>

That's gotta suck - and on high reps, too. Ugh. 

Paying someone or not, I'd be curious as hell to see how my diet broke down.


----------



## ginadiva (Sep 19, 2009)

Built said:


> So to lose the one and a quarter or so pounds a week, you need to manage on around 1200-1400 calories a day.
> 
> <gasp>
> 
> ...



thanks...alll is well


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 19, 2009)

sounds like your on the right track...this should be simple...i prefere higher reps on lower cals...i can't get my mind into anything real heavy if im cutting hard.


----------



## Built (Sep 19, 2009)

DeadBolt said:


> sounds like your on the right track...this should be simple...i prefere higher reps on lower cals...i can't get my mind into anything real heavy if im cutting hard.


You don't worry that you'll ditch too much muscle with this approach, DeadBolt?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 20, 2009)

Built said:


> You don't worry that you'll ditch too much muscle with this approach, DeadBolt?


When I first started lifting, that was the conventional wisdom. High reps when cutting for definition. Unfortunately that advice worked for pro BB'ers on a ton of steroids, but not for the natural lifter. I learned that the hard way.

At any rate, Built you are super knowledgable, and provide great info for sure, and your advice is spot on 

That said, I get the feeling you are so anxious to see Gina's workout and diet info so you can just rip it apart, and let her know what she is doing 'wrong'. At this point she is just wanting support, and is obviously happy with the direction she is getting, so why not be supportive and save the mentoring for the next show?


----------



## Built (Sep 20, 2009)

Yep, ripping new ones is what I live for. 

Seriously, folks have been getting contest-ready on "high reps and six low-fat snacks a day" for a long time. 

It works.

It's unpleasant as hell and you lose too much size, but it works. 

Other methods work better. 

Still, the vast majority in physical culture cut up this way, and you can't argue with success.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 21, 2009)

Built said:


> Yep, ripping new ones is what I live for.


It does seem a little odd our girl doesn't post workout or diet info..... hmmmm


----------



## Built (Sep 21, 2009)

See, that's what I'm thinking. I mean, why join a board for support 8 weeks out from a show when nobody knows you, you're not sharing your knowledge and you're vewy, vewy secretive about your diet and your training. 

And your trainer. 

Hmmmm...


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 22, 2009)

Built said:


> You don't worry that you'll ditch too much muscle with this approach, DeadBolt?



Yes I do worry about that but I look at it this way.  My last competition I did I tried to stay with some heavy lifting to maintain my LBM and ended up injuring my rotator cuff which kept me out of the gy for 4 months and it took me almsot 2 years to bounce back from it...had I just used lighter weight and higher reps I probably would have lost 5% of what I ended up losing getting injured.

That is the only reason i train the way i do now...due to my injuries.


----------



## Built (Sep 22, 2009)

You raise a very good point regarding recovery while running a deficit. You can't do one-rep-max work every workout while cutting; I do find it helpful to do a little bit of my work in the higher rep-ranges for this purpose. But I still rest well between sets, keep training volume down and try to keep the iron on the bar for at least a few low-rep sets of squats, deads, etc every few days. Just to keep the LBM maintained.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 1, 2009)

well what week are we on?  hows it going?  if it makes ya feel better im steadily gaining weight haha.


----------

